# Nest



## cda (Jun 17, 2014)

SAN FRANCISCO (AP) - Google’s Nest Labs is resuming sales and lowering the price of a high-tech smoke detector that was pulled from the market after malfunctioning.

The new price for the detector, called “Nest Protect,” will be $99 when sales resume late Monday following a two-month moratorium. That’s a 23 percent discount from the alarm’s original price of $129 when Nest released it last fall.

Nest is in a better position to lower its prices because it now owned by Google Inc., one of the world’s most profitable companies. Google, based in Mountain View, California, bought Nest for $3.2 billion earlier this year.

The price cut could help spur sales of a device that hasn’t worked as advertised.

Nest designed the device so an alarm warning of smoke could be turned off with a wave of the hand after a user determined there was no danger. But other kinds of hand gestures also could turn off the alarm, raising the specter that the device might remain silent when a fire broke out.

The defect prompted Nest to halt sales of the detector in early April. The company also delivered software updates over the Internet to deactivate the wave feature on the devices that had already been sold and installed. The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission estimated that about 440,000 units of the Nest Protect had been sold by the time of the recall.

The wave feature is still being left off the Nest Protect as it returns to the market. That means users will have to press a button to stop the sound of an alarm, just like on traditional smoke detectors. The Nest Protect detects unsafe levels of carbon monoxide as well as smoke.

(© Copyright 2014 The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.)

http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2014/06/17/nest-smoke-detector-sales-resume/


----------



## ICE (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow they are expensive.  Over fifty-six million dollars worth have been sold in less than one year.  There's way more wealthy people in this country than I realized.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2014)

At 5 smokes per house that is only 88,000 homes @ $625 per home. That is less than .003% cost for a $200,000 home

Now doesn't that make it sound affordable for all and not intended for the wealthy


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2014)

But they call your cell phone!!!!

At least someone nice is doing that.


----------



## ICE (Jun 18, 2014)

Most of my stuff is smarter than me.  My truck sends me e-mail.  The microwave thinks that I'm an idiot.  The TV knows that I'm an idiot.  I'm not ready for phone calls from smoke detectors.


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Most of my stuff is smarter than me.  My truck sends me e-mail.  The microwave thinks that I'm an idiot.  The TV knows that I'm an idiot.  I'm not ready for phone calls from smoke detectors.


----------



## JBI (Jun 18, 2014)

ICE - I refuse to carry a 'smart' phone under the guise of not wanting to put anything smarter than myself in my pocket. LOL

In truth I view a cell phone first and foremeost as a phone, not a game system, not a live connection to the entire planet 24/7/365. I need it to make and recieve phone calls, receive and send texts, occasionally as an alarm clock.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2014)

JBI

I can not agree with you more. I carry a simple cell phone and have blocked all texts.

I used to believe call waiting was very rude. Someone calls me and wants to talk and then they put me on hold to take a call from someone else. That is rude. Now I am directly across from some one and they quit paying attention to our conversation to read or perhaps even answer a text message. Just ill mannered and rude.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree completely MT, also talking on cell phones in check out lines, or even as a rule, inside businesses.......take it outside, I don't need to hear about Granny's absessed tooth........... JMHO


----------



## JBI (Jun 18, 2014)

Connected to the world but detached from those around us. Humans are a funny lot.


----------



## ewenme (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's a link to a video that has a powerful message.  Cell phones, IMHO, are really mind control that we choose.

http://youtu.be/Z7dLU6fk9QY


----------



## Mech (Jun 19, 2014)

Trigger Happy TV has some good sketches of obnoxious cell phone conversations.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry, in my review of the devices prior to the failures I wrote of them being a high priced potential for diaster.  I'm, with others.....I don't text and I'm just fine with my Star Trek flip phone for beaming me when necessary.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm the opposite. When the first iphone came out I simply could not understand all hype, and considered it a useless toy. I was perfectly happy with my Startac, then my Sony walk-man phone, which I really liked. I made fum of one of my framers that bought one for be a little less than masculine.

But then I bought one. I can navigate, send and receive pics to and from architects or trades, send an easy text if I don't need an answer right away, and most important of all, play Missile Command or Angry Birds while pinching off a democrat.

After a couple of years that first one broke in a fall, and I felt crippled until I could afford a new one.

In general I'm a backwoods, old truck driving, favorite tools kinda redneck, no TV having troglodyte,  but I sure like my iphone and laptop.

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Jun 20, 2014)

I hear you Brent.  I have the iphone...ipad....macbook  And like my brain, I manage to use under 10% of their power.  For example as I type this I see a row of buttons...F1 to F12 and that's all they are...numbered buttons.  Theres a button that says tab...so far, I'm pretty sure that it doesn't do anything...just like the fn button...which I just noticed for the first time....I better find out what it does before I push it.

My iphone has seven pages of apps...it's handy to have a calculator on a phone...the rest of the apps are there to suck the battery dry.  Oh I almost forgot the maps app.  I couldn't find my hands with my :butt without my phone.

My TV remote has a qwerty keyboard.  It slides open and there it is....but I don't know where it is.  The AT&T remote took it's place.  I didn't know that the TV remote had that until it slid open.  Apparently I can go on the internet on my TV...well if I could find the remote...crap, I hope the batteries haven't leaked...I wonder if it has a row of F buttons?   All of the buttons are tiny like the phone....my thumbs aren't....the Internet on a phone is difficult....imagine the same experience on a big screen.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jun 20, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I hear you Brent.  I have the iphone...ipad....macbook  And like my brain, I manage to use under 10% of their power.  For example as I type this I see a row of buttons...F1 to F12 and that's all they are...numbered buttons.  Theres a button that says tab...so far, I'm pretty sure that it doesn't do anything...just like the fn button...which I just noticed for the first time....I better find out what it does before I push it.


I just hang around the middle where the good cuss words are (not that I get to use the funkin' things)

Also, if you ever feel all carpentery, Calculated Industries has all there calculators on apps now. I bought the whole suite. Plus, anytime anybody catches me screwing around on my phone, I just tell em I'm busy doing the maths, leave me alone.

Brent.


----------



## cda (Jun 20, 2014)

http://www.asknumbers.com


----------

